# Anybody Going To KCBS Comp in Cleveland Tn ? (results are in)



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 9, 2014)

July 25-26..  I'll be there in the amateur division...  just going to have fun..  don't have a clue how to make up the turn in box...  so nothing is expected... that way there will be no disappointment...  hope to somebody from SMF there....  

here's the info...     http://foothillscountryfair.webs.com/



Results are in  !!!!!!    TEAM NAME -  "Sloppy'z Good BBQ"

I had a blast doing my first REAL competition...  learned a few things..  seen a few things... tried a few things...  entered almost everything (except dessert) ...  Didn't finish last in anything ...  

Ended up 18th (overall) out of 21 teams (Amateurs,Backyard)....   Sausage was my best category (consisting of Pro's and Backyarder's together, 23rd out of 40 entries)  ... Sponsor , "Wampler's" , donated sausage to anybody wanting to enter a dish (using their product)...  I was thinking it was gonna be LINK sausage...  so pork shotz was on my to do list for both, sausage and dessert categories, imagine my surprise when they handed me *ground* sausage.... only 4 hrs until turn in...  hhhmmmmm ... now what do I make with it...  


A Breakfast Fatty 













BBQ Comp TN 016.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Aug 2, 2014


















BBQ Comp TN 017.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Aug 2, 2014






Thinking I should have layered the slice's so the first thing seen when turn-in box is opened is













BBQ Comp TN 019.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Aug 2, 2014






Here's the result's page...  Amateurs are towards the bottom of the page...  

"Sloppy'z Good BBQ"

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?year=2014&month=7&id=4862


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 10, 2014)

anybody ??


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 2, 2014)

The Set Up...  













BBQ Comp TN 013.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Aug 2, 2014



















BBQ Comp TN 002.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Aug 2, 2014







Also had a cabinet style propane turned into charcoal smoker there too (no pics)...  

the Mini and the Keg hummed right along where I set them...  the cabinet had me chasing temps all day....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 4, 2014)

a few more pics...  

this was looking down the hill towards the arena's where all action took place













BBQ Comp TN 009.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Aug 4, 2014






this was looking up the hill..  it's a place for therapeutic therapy ... they have disabled vets and handicapped kids come in and use horses for therapy...  it was really pretty cool













BBQ Comp TN 004.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Aug 4, 2014





 

I was going to take the same pictures after everybody got there but my battery died in my camera and I forgot to take charger ...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 4, 2014)

Awesome Keith, looks like a fun time !  Thumbs Up


----------



## dougmays (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice venue for an event!

Good thinking on the Sausage Fatty, looks amazing! Cheese and potato in there? And yea i would have arranged the pieces with all that goodness facing up to show off the layers of flavor and that nice smoke ring, plus you had the space in the box.

How'd you like the added pressure of Garnish? I hated that compared to the FBA comps i've done.

They didnt say anything about using a propane smoker?

So have you got the Competition Bug now? We'll be at FineSwine in OCT and Pigfest in JAN


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Guys....  

Doug..  yes it was a breakfast fatty (potatoes,onions,garlic,eggs, and cheese)... as far as garnish goes...  it sucks trying to keep it straight while piling stuff on it...  plus I didn't buy enough and had to ration it (to thin) ...  It 's an old propane converted to charcoal smoker... last time we were up there (2 years ago) I tore the gas parts out of his smoker and made it into charcoal only smoker...  it worked great then but has been used hard since then and I had to chase temps on it all day long 

as far as the comp bug goes...  it was fun (and expensive)...  Oct. is a lil too close to the Gathering...  Jan. might could be doable... where is that one at ??


----------



## dougmays (Aug 7, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Thanks Guys....
> 
> Doug.. yes it was a breakfast fatty (potatoes,onions,garlic,eggs, and cheese)... as far as garnish goes... it sucks trying to keep it straight while piling stuff on it... plus I didn't buy enough and had to ration it (to thin) ... It 's an old propane converted to charcoal smoker... last time we were up there (2 years ago) I tore the gas parts out of his smoker and made it into charcoal only smoker... it worked great then but has been used hard since then and I had to chase temps on it all day long
> 
> as far as the comp bug goes... it was fun (and expensive)... Oct. is a lil too close to the Gathering... Jan. might could be doable... where is that one at ??


Jan. is Lakeland Pigfest!


----------



## dougmays (Aug 7, 2014)

and your of course always welcome to cook with me and my crew


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 7, 2014)

dougmays said:


> and your of course always welcome to cook with me and my crew



Thanks for the offer...  we'll see what's going on as it gets closer


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 10, 2014)

Awesome Keith. Glad it was a good experience.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks Brian...  I really did have fun..  was a great experience


----------

